# Valores comerciales de resistencias



## Grippo

Hola, necesito ayuda en la búsqueda de los valores comerciales de resistencia eléctrica y potencias de los siguientes componentes:

* Resistores fijos

* Resistores Variables (Ej: Potenciómetros)

* Resistores Ajustables (Ej: Preset o trimmer)

Cabe aclarar que los necesito separados, según esta clasificación.

Saludos cordiales...

Grippo.-


----------



## Chico3001

Todo lo encuentras en el foro:

Tutorial sobre el resistor o resistencia

Calculador Código de color resistor de 4 bandas

Calculador Código de color resistor de 5 bandas

Calculador Código de color resistor de 6 bandas

Calculador del valor estándar más cercano

*Valores Comerciales*

Es imposible para una fabrica tener todas las combinaciones posibles de valores en las resistencias, por este motivo existe una tabla de valores “estandar” de la cual siempre hay stocks constantes en las tiendas, a la hora de terminar los calculos se acostumbra redondear el resultado al valor proximo mas cercano (superior o inferior segun las necesidades del circuito)



		Código:
	

1	 10	 100	 1,000	 10,000	 100,000	 1,000,000	 10,000,000
1.2	 12	 120	 1,200	 12,000	 120,000	 1,200,000	
1.5	 15	 150	 1,500	 15,000	 150,000	 1,500,000	
1.8	 18	 180	 1,800	 18,000	 180,000	 1,800,000	
2.2	 22	 220	 2,200	 22,000	 220,000	 2,200,000	
2.7	 27	 270	 2,700	 27,000	 270,000	 2,700,000	
3.3	 33	 330	 3,300	 33,000	 330,000	 3,300,000	
3.9	 39	 390	 3,900	 39,000	 390,000	 3,900,000	
4.7	 47	 470	 4,700	 47,000	 470,000	 4,700,000	
5.6	 56	 560	 5,600	 56,000	 560,000	 5,600,000	
6.8	 68	 680	 6,800	 68,000	 680,000	 6,800,000	
8.2	 82	 820	 8,200	 82,000	 820,000	 8,200,000


Más información en la wiki de foros de electronica:

http://witronica.com/componentes:resistor


----------

